# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  DIY Re-roofing

## wicksy

I currently have a clay tiled roof and am wanting to replace it with colorbond (roughly 100m2). Every quote has been too expensive and i can get colorbond at cost prices so have chosen to do it myself with the help of mates. 
If anybody has a good knowledge and tips or a good website on how to re-roof with colorbond theyd be greatly appreciated. 
I am a sparky so have a pretty good idea on roofing construction etc. 
Things like- first sheet to lay, valleys and ridges, sheet size, where to take measurements from to order materials, whirly birds and air cons, pitches, using stringlines etc 
Thanks and hope you can help me

----------


## toecutter

First thing is to make sure the existing battens are ok. eg battens to truss connections and batten spacings.
If you are a sparky you should be able to tee up a roofer to tac the sheets on for you and you finish screwing down.  *Install LYSAGHT® Steel Roofing & Walling*

----------


## bricks

http://www.builderbill-diy-help.com/ http://www.bluescopesteel.com.au/ind...F600C04FCF6B8F http://www.bluescopesteel.com.au/ind...F600C04FCF6B8F http://www.homesite.com.au/diy/diy2-...root_id=122257 http://www.pgmgroup.com.au/install.htm http://www.renovate.com.au/infobase/index.cfm?cat=20 
Hope these help.

----------


## wicksy

Thanks alot fellas, much appreciated

----------


## jags

Hi Wicksy  
I got mine done by the roof and wall doctor 200m2 with gutters, insulation and downpipes for $11,000 . 
they where $11,000 cheaper than DTS and about $8,000 cheaper than Roof works and the project manager was a great guy and very helpfull he even but a beam in the roof so i could remove a wall at no charge and also removed the old water heater . he does some work for himself so if you need a hand i'm sure he could help  
PM's me if you want his number ...

----------

